# 3BLD 58.39



## porkynator (Jul 24, 2011)

Not bad for me 
Comments?


----------



## lucarubik (Jul 24, 2011)

boah everybody has great places to put the camera but me 
great time! but I couldnt see anything.. what method?


----------



## David1994 (Jul 24, 2011)

Method?


----------



## porkynator (Jul 24, 2011)

Memo: letters for everything.
Execution: Corners commutators, edges mostly Turbo, but with many commutators (especially if they're easy/fast)

In this case memo was average for me, and execution was fast.


----------



## Erdos (Jul 24, 2011)

You paused for about 2 seconds after you put on your BLD? Probably still doing memo, but just wanted to note that. Good job!


----------



## porkynator (Jul 25, 2011)

Erdos said:


> You paused for about 2 seconds after you put on your BLD? Probably still doing memo, but just wanted to note that. Good job!


 
Yes, I did... I was about to do the wrong commutator, but i corrected myself before starting


----------



## xdaragon (Aug 2, 2011)

oddlespuddle said:


> I really need to learn BLD...


 
+1 

Fantastic job though!


----------



## fei193 (Aug 9, 2011)

Where did you learn corners commutators?


----------



## sa11297 (Aug 9, 2011)

http://www.speedcubing.com/chris/bhcorners.html

http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?12268-BH-Tutorial


----------



## lucarubik (Aug 9, 2011)

man stop asking everywhere about corner comms!
brian yu's tutorial is not good at all but there's nothing else
if you understand spansih take a look to my youtube channel


----------



## porkynator (Aug 9, 2011)

sa11297 said:


> http://www.speedcubing.com/chris/bhcorners.html
> 
> http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?12268-BH-Tutorial


 
From the second link, I watched the videos again and again, and then tried them sighted for a long while before being able to do them (not very) fast. But I still prefer long setups to an easy case than thinking about the optimal solution.


----------

